# Northern mainland Scotland in October



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Heading up to the top of mainland Scotland soon. Satnav tells me it's a 759 mile journey so perhaps we'll stop off on the way occasionally!

Despite living near Aberdeen for 3 years we have never been north of Inverness. Any suggestions for good places to wildcamp or visit at the top of the country?

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Anywhere!!!! How long are you going for? I would drive up East Coast to top, if time take a day trip over to Orkney. Go across top stopping at Bettyhill and Durness at the least. Then drive down West Coast taking in Skye if you have time. You are really spoilt for choice with wild camping, just don't park in passing places.


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Nethernut,
Thanks for the suggestions. We're going for 2-3 weeks - the better the weather the longer we'll stay. We've been snowed on in Aviemore in July so we know how unpredictable the weather can be!
Bill


----------



## PF13 (Aug 2, 2013)

You must go to Chanory point on the Black Isle just north of inverness. If you go 2 hours before high tide there is a decent chance of standing on the shingle spit and watching dolphins feed just 20 foot away. A fantastic experience. I remember reading that there was a campsite 5 mins walk away but can't remember any more detail.

Also, over the other side there is Sandwood Bay which is rated as one of the most beautiful in Scotland. 4 miles by foot to get there, but supposed to be worth it. It is on my bucket list. According to my research you should be able to stop over at the car park which is at the start of the aforementioned 4 mile walk. The walk starts at a hamlet called Blairmore.


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

Durness for me and take the taxi and boat to Cape Wrath, wilderness. The camp site at sango sands is excellent and Durness is interesting.

Have a good trip.

Dave


----------



## Charisma (Apr 17, 2008)

Nethernut said:


> I would drive up East Coast to top, if time take a day trip over to Orkney. Go across top stopping at Bettyhill and Durness at the least. Then drive down West Coast taking in Skye if you have time.


Hi Bill

We did this route back in 2004 in our first motorhome - absolutely stunning views and countryside and wildlife. We took 3 weeks and it wasn't anywhere near long enough. Dunnet Head is worth a visit and Castle of Mey if its open. Skye definately - with views of the Outer Hebridees from the top. You may find a lot of campsites will close over the winter months so wild camping might be your only choice.

Have a great trip - I am jealous!!!!

Dave


----------



## Roverdave (Jul 19, 2013)

We did three weeks up there in July/August. Black Isle there is a wild camping layby over loch Munlochy, try to visit Dornoch, lovely town with a super beach,(campsite by beach). We only used a site one night, that was the CC site at Durness before catching the Orkney ferry. again on a fantastic beach. Loads of wild camping up the Dunnet Head, and birds! John o groats is the pits, don't,t bother. We went to Orkney for five days, absolutely brilliant, archaeology, birds, and fantastic arts and crafts (none of the tartan tat). Plenty of places there. We then went all the way along the top to Cape Wrath, then down through Assynt, but the midges were dire and got in the van, so came east again, no trouble wild camping, apart from between Dornoch and the north. Long road without layby, and it chucked it down during that day so we just kep going north. Look out for the Forestry Commission car parks, you'll have no trouble finding wild spots. Top up your water at public loos whenever you see one, and you'll have a lovely time. 

We,re off to the west coast in a couple of weeks, the midges will be over. Have a great time!

Lesley


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks for all the great suggestions - I'll print this off this thread and take it with me.
We'd heard about being able to see the dolphins from a spit but didn't know where it was! Now we know!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

> Bill_OR said:- We'd heard about being able to see the dolphins from a spit but didn't know where it was! Now we know!


The Camping and Caravanning Club site at Rosemarkie is nearby, and it's an easy walk to the Point. The dolphins often swim past the campsite no more that 50 yards away, though they didn't when we were there. Food at the golf club next door is excellent, and not too expensive.

Try to get pitch No. 17 at Durness if you can. It's one of the best we have ever enjoyed. The pub next door has a range of excellent beers, and although we didn't eat there the food looked delicious.

Don't miss the drive from Durness to Ullapool, stopping for a night at Scourie perhaps, although there's not much to do there except gaze at the fabulous view now the pub has closed down.

Allow at least three hours per 20 miles of journey. You will stop at least a dozen times to be amazed at the views.

Dave


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

Just spotted this on the Sango Sands camp site in Durness web site.

"Free camping! Come and use the site for free off season - November to March - toilets open but cold water only - no showers - £7 if you need electricity."


I'm going


----------



## CandA (May 1, 2005)

Bill_OR said:


> Thanks for all the great suggestions - I'll print this off this thread and take it with me.
> We'd heard about being able to see the dolphins from a spit but didn't know where it was! Now we know!


You might enjoy this article about the Dolphins and then Ullapool, which no-one has yet mentioned!
http://www.outandaboutlive.co.uk/Mo...st-motorhome-tour-of-Scotland/_ch1_ft1245_pg1


----------



## papaken (Nov 21, 2010)

definitely up to Durness Sango sands then down to Ullapool Sheildag and take road to APPLECROSS  the road out south of Applecross through the Pass of Cattle is an experience in itself and the views are great as long as there is no low cloud.  
On to SKYE then off by ferry across to Mallaig then down through past the the sands of Morar taking the back road to Arasaig and ending up at Fort William.


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks for all these suggestions - I want to go NOW but have to wait a few more days ...

At least the MH is nice and clean having spent the morning removing the mortal remains of countless German, Belgian, Luxembourger & French insects. Let's hope the Scottish midges have now disappeared.

Bill


----------

